# Got Unico 42mm



## aeroeng1

Hi all, just posted my review of Unico 42mm here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/hublot-unico-42mm-ceramic-review-photos-4881589.html
Check it out. Thanks!


----------



## jason.wally

Woah, Lovely


----------



## boulekos

What a watch !!! Great choice !!


----------



## TLUX

Very nice piece!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Waiting for this to land in Singapore.
Visited the boutique twice but no luck.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroeng1

Thanks! 

Yes, it takes a while for them to appear in boutiques: most get picked up immediately. Should get better in a couple of months!


----------



## jpoehler

aeroeng1 said:


> Hi all, just posted my review of Unico 42mm here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/hublot-unico-42mm-ceramic-review-photos-4881589.html
> Check it out. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13848833


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

There's now more Unico 42 variants on Hublot website.
The new 42mm white ceramic one looks really good!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Nice piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroeng1

Bettamacrostoma said:


> There's now more Unico 42 variants on Hublot website.
> The new 42mm white ceramic one looks really good!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes, the new ones look great too! Especially like full ceramic white and the black magic. Interesting though that the bezel on them does not have same machined finish as on standard Unico.


----------



## Rledwards25

Very nice piece 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 94Supra

The Unico was one of the first pieces I lusted after. Beautiful piece and congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david_h_moss

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Rledwards25

Beautiful watch


----------



## smurfdon

Quality and nice choice, congrats.


----------



## nicholasnick

What a beast of a watch. I love all the layers of design and movement on the dial. Wear it well!


----------



## jjspyder

Very nice! Looks fantastic. Congrats.


----------



## Katakuri17

Dang it's an intricate piece for sure. Nice grab, OP! Maybe there is room for skeleton like watch in my collection after all...


----------



## kennkez

How do you find the watch after months of having it?


----------



## jjspyder

Can you report on the accuracy of the watch? How many seconds per day does it gain or lose?


----------



## phaphaphooey

Love it. Not come back and update us!


----------



## NateViolin

I love the Unico, I haven't sent the 42, but the 45 wears surprisingly well, I think, even on my not so big wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroeng1

Quick update after 10 months of owning it:
Accuracy was +7s two months after purchase. About the same time, minute hand for chrono stopped returning to zero mark: when chrono was reset, it went back to 2min mark instead. Latest Unico movement uses some sort of friction wheel to drive the chrono, I reckon tension was set too low and the wheel slipped. Anyway, this is just my uneducated guess.
The dealer sent the watch to the factory for warranty repair, and 4 weeks later it came back: chrono minute perfectly aligned again. Watch is running at +3s a day since then, without any variation. Not amazing, but totally within the spec.
Did not have any issues since then and it is getting nearly 100% of the wrist time. Perfect size and I love, love, love the design!


----------



## aeroeng1

NateViolin said:


> I love the Unico, I haven't sent the 42, but the 45 wears surprisingly well, I think, even on my not so big wrist.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot! I think titanium bezel also makes the watch look slightly smaller (in comparison to black ceramic), so even 45 wears really well!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Recently tried the both the white and black 42mm ceramic.. Awesome time pieces!!!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk

Very impressive!


----------



## bjlev

Unico is definitely one of the more attractive models in the range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashhh

Love the 42mm variant, what size wrist do you have?


----------



## aeroeng1

Ashhh said:


> Love the 42mm variant, what size wrist do you have?


6.5". Case length matches the wrist exactly, without overhangs. Wearing it quite loose using 3rd hole on the strap, out of 7 available.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Given in to temptation.. 
42mm White Ceramic..









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroeng1

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Given in to temptation..
> 42mm White Ceramic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow this looks fantastic!


----------



## aeroeng1

And here is another one, with red strap:


----------



## gejay

Love the red strap and what Audi? Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

What a beautiful timepiece, great choice.


----------



## elchuckee77

💥💥💥


----------



## uraniumman

Damn, that is my dream


----------



## vinnymac

94Supra said:


> The Unico was one of the first pieces I lusted after. Beautiful piece and congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I feel the same way!


----------



## Tinok

I'm impressed.


----------



## CousinVinny

Thanks for sharing. Someday I’ll have a Unico, they are such cool pieces to admire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Just joined the Unico-42mm club.


----------



## walds11

How does the Unico 42mm wear? I have a 6.5” wrist. It appears to be a very beefy watch even at 42mm. I am more concerned with the case thickness. This case thickness is approx ~14.5mm. 

Have my eye on this one:



https://www.hublot.com/en-us/watches/big-bang/big-bang-unico-titanium-blue-ceramic-42-mm



Also have my eye on this one (case thickness ~13.5mm):



https://www.hublot.com/en-us/watches/big-bang/big-bang-integral-blue-ceramic-42-mm


----------



## Djalexander32

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Just joined the Unico-42mm club.
> 
> View attachment 16513502


this watch is amazing


----------



## CarlosG92

Great watch for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magri

The 42mm is a great size, love mine


----------



## Beardedmark84

Amazing choice!


----------

